# Desperately Needing Work!



## kdslocum

Looking for work in new haven county or anywhere else in CT. Climber Bucket operator with 5 years experience.


----------



## Blakesmaster

How are you "desperately needing work" in ####ing Connecticut? Have you stepped outside? If I was looking for a climber/bucket operator in that state right now this type of post would scare me. Anyone worth there salt ( and many that aren't ) up that way is absolutely buried in work right now.


----------



## mpatch

Blakesmaster said:


> How are you "desperately needing work" in ####ing Connecticut? Have you stepped outside? If I was looking for a climber/bucket operator in that state right now this type of post would scare me. Anyone worth there salt ( and many that aren't ) up that way is absolutely buried in work right now.



I was going to post the same thing. Every time I see a "needing work" post I always have to wonder. Skilled tree people are in great shortage in almost every part of the country and have been for a while. All I have ever had to do to find a job is make a phone call or two, hell after the last storm we had people were calling me wondering what it would take to come work for them.


----------



## Blakesmaster

mpatch said:


> I was going to post the same thing. Every time I see a "needing work" post I always have to wonder. Skilled tree people are in great shortage in almost every part of the country and have been for a while. All I have ever had to do to find a job is make a phone call or two, hell after the last storm we had people were calling me wondering what it would take to come work for them.



Yup, even mediocre climbers are in HIGH demand in that state right now. I know this for a fact since I am one and am being compensated handsomely to travel there any day I have free. I won't blame the kid with shiny new doodads for posting and trying to network but it's not exactly hard to start a liability policy and walk down the block to get work over there right now. If you're "desperate" for work in Connecticut there is something wrong.


----------



## powerking

KD...In the help wanted section today of the CT Post, there is a few in Ffld county.....I would snatch 'em up, but I have no climbing exp........


----------



## Sagetown

A couple of old folks in our church desperatly requested prayer for their son to find work here in the U.S. While he was home from afghanastan. 
The Afghan Company called last week. Said they wanted him back immediately, and needed a return call no later than 3:00pm. 
He was getting ready to call at 2:55pm when the phone rang. It was a local company with whom he had a job application . Said; "he was hired". Prayer works, try it.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Sagetown said:


> A couple of old folks in our church desperatly requested prayer for their son to find work here in the U.S. While he was home from afghanastan.
> The Afghan Company called last week. Said they wanted him back immediately, and needed a return call no later than 3:00pm.
> He was getting ready to call at 2:55pm when the phone rang. It was a local company with whom he had a job application . Said; "he was hired". Prayer works, try it.



hahahahhahahahahahahahahaaha


----------



## Sagetown

Blakesmaster said:


> hahahahhahahahahahahahahaaha



Yup! Sounds foolish, but in spite of that, it works.


----------



## kdslocum

ive noticed that none of you are from the state of CT, So how the f##k would you know. id rather work at a place that is safe and relible instead of the hundreds of knock off companies where im going to end up hurt or dead. you dont know my circumstances or what ive been doing to try and find work. why dont yall stop sitting on ur thumbs and be thankful for the jobs you have and help a guy out. if you cant id appreciate you to keep ur mouths shut and take ur heads outta ur as#es.


----------



## mpatch

kdslocum said:


> ive noticed that none of you are from the state of CT, So how the f##k would you know. id rather work at a place that is safe and relible instead of the hundreds of knock off companies where im going to end up hurt or dead. you dont know my circumstances or what ive been doing to try and find work. why dont yall stop sitting on ur thumbs and be thankful for the jobs you have and help a guy out. if you cant id appreciate you to keep ur mouths shut and take ur heads outta ur as#es.



I have been in your shoes before, what I did was google tree services in xxxxx and get on the phone. After a few phone calls and a few brief conversations I had multiple interviews set up. If you are worth your salt, HAVE PROOF OF YOUR SKILL LEVEL and QUALITY REFERENCES there are very few companies that will pass on hiring a skilled person no matter how slow they are. Tell me where in CT you are located and I will shoot out my resume to a few companies and see how long it takes them to get back to me.


----------



## Blakesmaster

kdslocum said:


> ive noticed that none of you are from the state of CT, So how the f##k would you know. id rather work at a place that is safe and relible instead of the hundreds of knock off companies where im going to end up hurt or dead. you dont know my circumstances or what ive been doing to try and find work. why dont yall stop sitting on ur thumbs and be thankful for the jobs you have and help a guy out. if you cant id appreciate you to keep ur mouths shut and take ur heads outta ur as#es.



Connecticut? Nope, I wouldn't know a thing about it. lol

View attachment 208008
View attachment 208010


Get off your ass and go find a job.


----------



## no tree to big

haha I got a reply to one of my craigslist adds for tree work asking if I wanted a job in CT and i'm in chicago...


----------



## deevo

no tree to big said:


> haha I got a reply to one of my craigslist adds for tree work asking if I wanted a job in CT and i'm in chicago...



We were offered work when we went down for the TCIA expo, but said no. Didn't want to take any jobs from MDS and Blakes! Or have my 372 squashed! lol


----------



## Sagetown

Sagetown said:


> A couple of old folks in our church desperatly requested prayer for their son to find work here in the U.S. While he was home from afghanastan.
> The Afghan Company called last week. Said they wanted him back immediately, and needed a return call no later than 3:00pm.
> He was getting ready to call at 2:55pm when the phone rang. It was a local company with whom he had a job application . Said; "he was hired". Prayer works, try it.



Wow! Talked with the old couple Sunday Morn about that job application. He applied for it in 2008. Coincidence? Naw!


----------



## treemandan

kdslocum said:


> ive noticed that none of you are from the state of CT, So how the f##k would you know. id rather work at a place that is safe and relible instead of the hundreds of knock off companies where im going to end up hurt or dead. you dont know my circumstances or what ive been doing to try and find work. why dont yall stop sitting on ur thumbs and be thankful for the jobs you have and help a guy out. if you cant id appreciate you to keep ur mouths shut and take ur heads outta ur as#es.



I agree and now, after all these years, I am hesistant to set foot on another person's jobsite.


----------



## husqvarna89

Im looking for a climber. 860 906 6228 or reply i can get you some work.


----------



## fishercat

*pretty sad.*

I just got back from there and I live 750 miles away.

I made $4k in a week and a half just climbing and it wasn't hard to find work. I was turning it down. I still have people wanting me to come back up.


----------



## Bomber

I guess Total Tree Care didn't work out


----------



## kdslocum

Bomber said:


> I guess Total Tree Care didn't work out



How'd you know I worked at TTC?


----------



## Naked Arborist

*ct work*

Sounds like it might be worth a trip up to CT for a week if I can make 3K up there. Guess no bodys got the exp or just don't want to travel a bit. That can be made down this way NP when things are busy.


----------



## Bomber

Naked Arborist said:


> Sounds like it might be worth a trip up to CT for a week if I can make 3K up there. Guess no bodys got the exp or just don't want to travel a bit. That can be made down this way NP when things are busy.



There is lots of work in CT. Crews from Michigan and Texas are in the area doing residential work. With a bucket and crane you can easily make $3000-$5000 a day. If your just climbing a lot of people just want storm damaged limbs removed. So your looking at climbing 10-20 Oaks per property for 2-3 limbs around 80-90' tall in the northwest part of the state. Hope you do p90x thats a lot of work for a small payday.


----------



## tree MDS

Bomber said:


> There is lots of work in CT. Crews from Michigan and Texas are in the area doing residential work. With a bucket and crane you can easily make $3000-$5000 a day. If your just climbing a lot of people just want storm damaged limbs removed. So your looking at climbing 10-20 Oaks per property for 2-3 limbs around 80-90' tall in the northwest part of the state. Hope you do p90x thats a lot of work for a small payday.



LOL! Just found this thread. I had to google p90x, but that's some funny ####! I got a wraptor and big shot on order as we speak.. I tried footlocking the other week and came to grips with reality pretty fast.


----------



## no tree to big

tree MDS said:


> I tried footlocking the other week and came to grips with reality pretty fast.




haha our lead climber tried footlocking up a small tree the other day he almost passed out on the way up and it was only like 25 feet lol guess he got spoiled on spikes :eek2:


----------



## Naked Arborist

Bomber said:


> There is lots of work in CT. Crews from Michigan and Texas are in the area doing residential work. With a bucket and crane you can easily make $3000-$5000 a day. If your just climbing a lot of people just want storm damaged limbs removed. So your looking at climbing 10-20 Oaks per property for 2-3 limbs around 80-90' tall in the northwest part of the state. Hope you do p90x thats a lot of work for a small payday.



I can climb all day long on spikes, no biggie. If I was to head up that way just to climb and limb stuff I'd have to get 450-500 a day with at least a weeks work lined up. That would be the only way it would be worth the trip for me. Everybody says there's tons of work, I don't hear anyone shouting my way "we need a climber now"...


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> LOL! Just found this thread. I had to google p90x, but that's some funny ####! I got a wraptor and big shot on order as we speak.. I tried footlocking the other week and came to grips with reality pretty fast.



Foot lockings crap! Get a pantin! I hear ya though, why waste energy!:msp_tongue:


----------



## tree MDS

deevo said:


> Foot lockings crap! Get a pantin! I hear ya though, why waste energy!:msp_tongue:



I was talking about doubled line footlocking, not the gayfoot style.. but I hear ya, glad those days are over! Lol.


----------



## Bomber

Naked Arborist said:


> I can climb all day long on spikes, no biggie. If I was to head up that way just to climb and limb stuff I'd have to get 450-500 a day with at least a weeks work lined up. That would be the only way it would be worth the trip for me. Everybody says there's tons of work, I don't hear anyone shouting my way "we need a climber now"...



They need climbers up this way. Maybe you didn't get a call because tree workers in CT don't use spikes while pruning. We do have landscapers that do but people only hire them if they are cheap and wouldn't pay you 500 a day to spike up their tree for a few limbs.


----------



## deevo

tree MDS said:


> I was talking about doubled line footlocking, not the gayfoot style.. but I hear ya, glad those days are over! Lol.



Well than that too! gayfoot style is for FTA anyways!


----------



## tree MDS

Bomber said:


> They need climbers up this way. Maybe you didn't get a call because tree workers in CT don't use spikes while pruning. We do have landscapers that do but people only hire them if they are cheap and wouldn't pay you 500 a day to spike up their tree for a few limbs.



Lol! Where are you at man? PM me if ya want.. just curious.


----------



## Naked Arborist

*LOL bugs do more damage that I ever will!*



Bomber said:


> They need climbers up this way. Maybe you didn't get a call because tree workers in CT don't use spikes while pruning. We do have landscapers that do but people only hire them if they are cheap and wouldn't pay you 500 a day to spike up their tree for a few limbs.



Your kidding me right, ??? as if the tree would die next week from a few spike marks LOL. I think these people need to be educated on the fact that trees are not hurt from a few spike marks. Most trees with rough bark don't show the marks in a few months anyway. Common sense tells you this if your cutting stuff off of them and they don't die. Oh, BTW if it is an aesthetic thing, guess they should just cut the whole damn tree down cause most of them will look horrible with a limb or two missing on those perfect trees up there ROF LMAO! If it was worth 500 a day not to spike up a tree that needed a few limbs taken off I'll just order up a power rope climber for 2500-3K and just get more done and spend less time and energy. Then I would presume they will want to get twice as much work out of me or cut my pay in half ? Bottom line is I can climb anything, anywhere, in weather, given the time and a good groundy. I'm not saying I'm the best or a know it all. My work is always done SAFE, right and the site is cleaned up if that is part of the job. I think :deadhorse::deadhorse: maybe, way too much time is spent worrying how the job will get done and more should be spent on the safety and quality of the work being done. 
One last thought to leave you all with, if it has lots of limbs or is a small tree, I dought I'd need spikes to get the job done.


----------



## Bomber

Wow. You can climb anything but say if it was a small tree and had enough limbs you doubt you would need spikes 
Your from jersey... I thought I saw you on the jersey shore hooking up with snooky


----------



## Tree Pig

Naked Arborist said:


> Your kidding me right, ??? as if the tree would die next week from a few spike marks LOL. I think these people need to be educated on the fact that trees are not hurt from a few spike marks. Most trees with rough bark don't show the marks in a few months anyway. Common sense tells you this if your cutting stuff off of them and they don't die. Oh, BTW if it is an aesthetic thing, guess they should just cut the whole damn tree down cause most of them will look horrible with a limb or two missing on those perfect trees up there ROF LMAO! If it was worth 500 a day not to spike up a tree that needed a few limbs taken off I'll just order up a power rope climber for 2500-3K and just get more done and spend less time and energy. Then I would presume they will want to get twice as much work out of me or cut my pay in half ? Bottom line is I can climb anything, anywhere, in weather, given the time and a good groundy. I'm not saying I'm the best or a know it all. My work is always done SAFE, right and the site is cleaned up if that is part of the job. I think :deadhorse::deadhorse: maybe, way too much time is spent worrying how the job will get done and more should be spent on the safety and quality of the work being done.
> One last thought to leave you all with, if it has lots of limbs or is a small tree, I dought I'd need spikes to get the job done.



You need to educate yourself... Bugs normally do not feed on healthy trees. They are though attracted by fresh wounds like pruning cuts, storm damage and yes even by spike marks. I am not saying you are going to kill a tree by spiking it but you are increasing the risk to the trees health. If when advising the customer you explain that you are going to spike up the tree and its considered bad practice because it does increase the risk to the health of the tree. Then you also explain that even if it heals it is going to leave dark spots in the bark everywhere you spike and they still say okay then I guess its on them. But I doubt this stuff comes up in your conversations.

Oh yeah if the tree is that small or has that many limbs the HO prolly wouldnt need your help


----------



## Naked Arborist

Bomber said:


> Wow. You can climb anything but say if it was a small tree and had enough limbs you doubt you would need spikes
> Your from jersey... I thought I saw you on the jersey shore hooking up with snooky



shes a pig but on your mind lol

pigs are way up the chain from her , my bad


----------



## Naked Arborist

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> You need to educate yourself... Bugs normally do not feed on healthy trees. They are though attracted by fresh wounds like pruning cuts, storm damage and yes even by spike marks. I am not saying you are going to kill a tree by spiking it but you are increasing the risk to the trees health. If when advising the customer you explain that you are going to spike up the tree and its considered bad practice because it does increase the risk to the health of the tree. Then you also explain that even if it heals it is going to leave dark spots in the bark everywhere you spike and they still say okay then I guess its on them. But I doubt this stuff comes up in your conversations.
> 
> Oh yeah if the tree is that small or has that many limbs the HO prolly wouldnt need your help



It does come up very rarely. I do explain such as you have here. Thing is, I've never had a protest about the dark spots and I do let them know this before any work is started. I may have lost a few jobs on just the points you brought up here. Guess I'll never know because no one has ever asked me not to climb with my spikes.

Your spot on about the wounds and such, glad to see someone is paying attention here. My point being, is it "really" worth the effort to not spike a tree and you brought out several good points on that congrats.

Now in the real world I might just go buy a powered rope ascender if it warrants the costs to do so. So far in my experience it hasn't. I've never had a customer that was so concerned about that. If I find in the future it would be cost effective to do so then I will climb that hurtle. I climb for the excitement, the money and just shear point of doing what most can not even comprehend as a good days work. It is also a great workout. I think most people in general think all of us are nuts to want to climb a tree and then start up a chainsaw to run while hanging who knows how high in the air off a rope, with a belt and lanyard. It takes big balls, I think you might agree, and some serous know to do just that as safely as possible. I have a wife and three kids so I'm not try to set the world on fire, get killed and or injured in the process.

I'd like to hear from more arborist, owners and tree pros on just this point, to spike or not to spike?


----------



## sawinredneck

I'm a total hack and even then only used spikes on take downs!


----------



## no tree to big

around here if you climb a tree that is to reamain with spikes number 1 you probably wouldn't make it 5 feet up the tree before the home owner came out and yanked your ass off the tree 2 you would be fired from pretty much any company I know of around, even the mexi's with a one ton and no chipper do it the right way. right now we are doing a municipal contract for trimming each block averages 20-30 trees and we do 2-3 blocks a day depending on how bad it is yup no spikes we go out with 1 bucket 2 or three climbers and 1 ground man. its not like these are small trees either about half on every block are american elms that are enourmous I think I have raked a path 150 wide by 2 miles over the last week its worse then hell


----------



## NCTREE

kdslocum said:


> Looking for work in new haven county or anywhere else in CT. Climber Bucket operator with 5 years experience.



Hey of you can't land a climbing job you could always try out for a modeling job with sherrill, im sure they are looking for someone to show case all their bells and whistles :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tree MDS

NCTREE said:


> Hey of you can't land a climbing job you could always try out for a modeling job with sherrill, im sure they are looking for someone to show case all their bells and whistles :msp_rolleyes:



I already took that job, so he's outta luck there too. I got the big shot and some throw bags in last night, still waiting on the wraptor. I will be giving an honest review of that mother####er for sure!


----------



## Naked Arborist

sawinredneck said:


> I'm a total hack and even then only used spikes on take downs!



Most of the work I do is take downs. Beyond that what method do you use to climb?


----------



## no tree to big

Naked Arborist said:


> Most of the work I do is take downs. Beyond that what method do you use to climb?




like this...
ITCC WORK CLIMB NEW ZEALAND - YouTube


----------



## Bomber

no tree to big said:


> like this...
> ITCC WORK CLIMB NEW ZEALAND - YouTube



Funny thats the same music I hear when I am climbing


----------



## Zale

Naked Arborist said:


> It does come up very rarely. I do explain such as you have here. Thing is, I've never had a protest about the dark spots and I do let them know this before any work is started. I may have lost a few jobs on just the points you brought up here. Guess I'll never know because no one has ever asked me not to climb with my spikes.
> 
> Your spot on about the wounds and such, glad to see someone is paying attention here. My point being, is it "really" worth the effort to not spike a tree and you brought out several good points on that congrats.
> 
> Now in the real world I might just go buy a powered rope ascender if it warrants the costs to do so. So far in my experience it hasn't. I've never had a customer that was so concerned about that. If I find in the future it would be cost effective to do so then I will climb that hurtle. I climb for the excitement, the money and just shear point of doing what most can not even comprehend as a good days work. It is also a great workout. I think most people in general think all of us are nuts to want to climb a tree and then start up a chainsaw to run while hanging who knows how high in the air off a rope, with a belt and lanyard. It takes big balls, I think you might agree, and some serous know to do just that as safely as possible. I have a wife and three kids so I'm not try to set the world on fire, get killed and or injured in the process.
> 
> I'd like to hear from more arborist, owners and tree pros on just this point, to spike or not to spike?



In my state, it is against the law to spike a tree unless it is being removed, very big fines if caught. Even if it wasn't, I would not spike a tree to prune it. Any neanderthal can climb in spikes.


----------



## treeclimber101

Naked Arborist said:


> It does come up very rarely. I do explain such as you have here. Thing is, I've never had a protest about the dark spots and I do let them know this before any work is started. I may have lost a few jobs on just the points you brought up here. Guess I'll never know because no one has ever asked me not to climb with my spikes.
> 
> Your spot on about the wounds and such, glad to see someone is paying attention here. My point being, is it "really" worth the effort to not spike a tree and you brought out several good points on that congrats.
> 
> Now in the real world I might just go buy a powered rope ascender if it warrants the costs to do so. So far in my experience it hasn't. I've never had a customer that was so concerned about that. If I find in the future it would be cost effective to do so then I will climb that hurtle. I climb for the excitement, the money and just shear point of doing what most can not even comprehend as a good days work. It is also a great workout. I think most people in general think all of us are nuts to want to climb a tree and then start up a chainsaw to run while hanging who knows how high in the air off a rope, with a belt and lanyard. It takes big balls, I think you might agree, and some serous know to do just that as safely as possible. I have a wife and three kids so I'm not try to set the world on fire, get killed and or injured in the process.
> 
> I'd like to hear from more arborist, owners and tree pros on just this point, to spike or not to spike?



That questions already been answered repeatedly , I mean NO not in the wind ,not in the rain ,just no if the conditions are that bad than you shouldn't be in a tree any how , But please man be better for yourself its really not that hard to ditch the spurs actually my body doesn't hurt as bad after trimming ...Its kinder on your ankles your knees and all and if you need a Geezer Walker to get up the tree than by all means get one ...And dude I am 250+ and I don't use spikes period and If I can body thrust or lard thrust than anyone can ....


----------



## Tree Pig

treeclimber101 said:


> That questions already been answered repeatedly , I mean NO not in the wind ,not in the rain ,just no if the conditions are that bad than you shouldn't be in a tree any how , But please man be better for yourself its really not that hard to ditch the spurs actually my body doesn't hurt as bad after trimming ...Its kinder on your ankles your knees and all and if you need a Geezer Walker to get up the tree than by all means get one ...And dude I am 250+ and I don't use spikes period and If I can body thrust or lard thrust than anyone can ....



Tree climbing competitions with weight and age classes now that would be a sport. I would do okay in the masters/unlimited class.


----------



## Naked Arborist

*Spiked*



no tree to big said:


> like this...
> ITCC WORK CLIMB NEW ZEALAND - YouTube



Good vid very nice. Thanks to everyone for all your responses.

Now here's the answers you been looking for in my " "-Twilight Zone-" " thread. Most of what I have said in my responses, contrary to damn good advice, was #### that has been shoved to me by many climbers in the past two years that I have worked with or for them for one reason or another. Now you'll know where I'm at and where I'm looking to go.

To all whom are wondering why this post was put up. Yes it was intended to stir the masses and test the waters. Remember when you were a kid, even though you were warned, and just could not wait to throw a stone at a hornets nest to see what would come out of it. Well, I'm sure I've stirred up a few of those lol.

If you'd like to work for some hacks we have plenty of them down here in So. Jersey. I've worked for more than a few and they, they are always looking for some butchers to work for them. I will not be doing any more climbing for "fly by night" tree services looking for part time help. Done with that. There a dime a dozen in the Delaware Valley area. What they need is part time half wit hacks who could care less about their work so, I'm sure they'll have no trouble finding a few here and there. Nothing to be learned from them so, nothing to gain. Cash ain't everything! I know there's easier ways for me to make money.

On the brighter side there is plenty of reputable people and companies in this area. I've learned more about climbing in the last few months on this site verses the last few years out in the field with so called, experienced climbers. 
Case in point, a while back
Q: "Why do you always climb with spikes? Doesn't it damage the trees?" 
A: "I've got four years climbing, dad always did it this way and we always use spikes to do all our tree trimming work." 
Now I'm LMAO behind the shed thinking "he's a hack for sure, takes no pride in his work. Boy, I can't wait for this day to end so I can get paid and go home to read some more on AS." I'm looking to learn more all the time and move forward in climbing.

To Del: I was not pissed about what you had to say just looking for some more insightful reading for the masses and maybe a few tips besides the one you fired out there  Good man standing your ground. Nuf said on that.

Feels good to be a part of this site and hope to learn much from the pros willing to give up some of that "in the field" experience. Looks like most of the responses given here were straight forward shot from the hip. I like that !!! Save the BS for parties and Sunday beer 30ty sessions 

Anybody with mechanical wows on their vehicles or projects like race cars, street rods, customs wheeling machines and others, ask away, hope I can help it was always my strong suit back when I was doing it full time for a living. Love to build things, though I have little time for it these days. The itch is always there and maybe I'll get back to racing someday. Feel free to kill the thread or bury it! lol


----------

